# Intel(R) Wieless WiFi Link 4965AGN Registry Problem



## Micolina (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi guys,



I've recently updated my drivers using Windows Update. However, now I am experiencing problems with my Intel(R) Wieless WiFi Link 4965AGN. The device does not load the drivers (Error 31). I have tried to reinstall the drivers using the manufacturer's website updates and other installation utilities with no succes. I keep getting the message "Unable to open the registry key for this device." Any ideas how to fix that. Since I do not know much about registry issues, I do not want to try and solve the issue by tampering with the registry on my own. 

Whenever I restart my computer, windows asks me if I want to check for drivers not only for my WiFi adapter but also for my ethernet card Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0). I also updated the Realtek drivers with the Windows update. The Lan is working fine as long as I tell windows to "remind me later". If I choose any of the other 2 optins which are "To find drivers" or "Never ask me again for this device", the device ends up in the same situation as the wireless card. 



Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to TSF when you are try to install these drivers is you antivirus on if so try disabling it then do the install (remember to disconnect form the net first)


----------



## Micolina (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes my antivirus program is running when I try to reinstall the drivers. I will disable it and try again. You think it is blocking the OS from trying to locate the drivers? I have tried to update the drivers manually by downloading before installing. Again, I failed. Anyway, I will try your suggestion. However, it is more likely that there is a problem with the registry. 

PS. My is OS Windows Vista Ultimate 32bit.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello Micolina,

Try to rollback the Driver previous to installing the update from Windows.

Open Device Manager > click on the device properties > look under Driver tab

if the option to rollback Driver is available try this.


----------



## Micolina (Apr 20, 2009)

Nope the option is unavaliable Mani.

Anyway, Thanks for the help. I guess I will reinstall Vista.
No solution to my problem has been found yet. The problem I guess is 
in the registry. Whenever I try to install drivers for these devices I get the message "Unable to open the registry key"


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Micolina,
What is the make and model of your computer?
Was Vista the original OS that was installed?
What are all the errors you have in the Device Manager?
Is your XP OS legit with Key Code?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Micolina (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi BCCOMP

-Toshiba Satellite X205-S9359 
-Yes, Windows Vista Ultimate 32bit was the original OS installed
-Device Manager Errors: This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31). When i install drivers I get the following message: "Unable to open the registry key for this device
- I don't understand you last question... I am using Vista with a legit key code not XP.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Looks like the registry got corrupted....
Are you using the correct drivers for the pc?

Run checkdisk to see if this will fix the problem,

1. Open the command prompt with administrative privileges by typing cmd in the search box in the Start Menu and right-click cmd.exe in the search results and then select Run as Administrator.
2. Type chkdsk /F (notice 1 space between k and /)
3. Next windows will ask you checkdisk on reboot? (do not choose dismount the drive)
4. go ahead and reboot the pc so checkdisk will run.

Let us know if there were any errors and if it fixed them?


----------

